# Syncing a Google Sheets Schedule to Multiple Google Calenders



## Jeremy.D (Sep 28, 2015)

Greetings. Im not sure if this is the sector to post this under. If not please advise.

I need advice on setting Google Sheets so that they sync with multiple Google Calendars. I want to create monthly schedules with specific tasks and assignments for a group of about 8 people. Ideally the schedule will be drawn up and the respective users will receive notifications of their assignments, however they shouldnt be able to make changes to the schedule unless approved by the creator of the Document.


Is this possible? If I have not explained clearly, please advise and I will clarify. Thanks


----------



## AshtonAsh (Nov 18, 2016)

Try to use CRM system. You can describe all the tasks there and add files and documents. We use Trello for our team.


----------

